

OpenSMTPd Now the Default MTA in OpenBSD - openbsddesktop
http://www.undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140313052817&mode=expanded

======
openbsddesktop
Don't forget to donate! :)

[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html)

and

[http://www.openbsd.org/want.html](http://www.openbsd.org/want.html)

Thanks!

------
openbsddesktop
" > Sendmail gone, Apache gone, BIND is next." :)

